# Gamescom wot codes



## PcGamer512 (20. August 2013)

Hey Leute

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar codes von Games speziell bei World of Tanks mitbringen ?
Bin leider im Urlaub daher kannich nicht kommen
Entwunden schreibe mit Smartphones daher diefehler

Lg

Pcgamer
Edit: würde aucheuch paar geben die in einer Zeitschrift dabei waren die Games davon Habich leider nicht.
Zb von neverwinter oder etc einfach melden


----------

